# How many years in business?



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

3 years for my business , 1 year full time for me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

23 years in business, painting for 32 years


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

10 years painting.

6 years working for every asshole and douche bag under the sun, 4 years working for myself.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I worked for 1 guy for 12 years before i started my business. I asked for a raise for myself and the crew and he said with the bad economy he couldnt do raises 3 years ago. thanks former boss!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> 23 years in business, painting for 32 years


Painting since you were 8 years old?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

5 yrs in business. If we make it through this year I suppose we won't be part of the 90%ers........Testing times.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> 10 years painting.
> 
> 6 years working for every asshole and douche bag under the sun, 4 years working for myself.


lol.. do I sense some bitterness?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Painting since you were 8 years old?


Actually 7. Family owned theaters and apartments. First thing I painted was a porch floor. Dad bought a paintstore when I was a kid. Some people played with toys, I played with paint. Literally.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Self employed since '03


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

16 years painting.....7 years for myself


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> lol.. do I sense some bitterness?


yes.

I have been burned turned and learned by old Union painters, true geniuses, losers, hacks, deadbeats, and worst of all I turned out to be my _own_ worst Boss ever.

I am an asshole, and not even I am safe from myself.
It is so bad that I don't allow myself to take breaks or lunches.

I would quit if I only could.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I played with paint. Literally.


That explains everything...

:jester:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Back then you were knee deep in lead!!!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I just figuered out mileage for last year 22k


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

25 years painting...past 12 years self-employed....and for a few years way back when


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> yes.
> 
> I have been burned turned and learned by old Union painters, true geniuses, losers, hacks, deadbeats, and worst of all I turned out to be my _own_ worst Boss ever.
> 
> ...


hmm, well i'm with you kinda. Not so much burned but knew instantly when it was time to leave. Common situation, reached the ceiling in pay. Worked with a lot of assholes but the boss wasnt. I'm same way, no breaks, no lunch and it burns my ass when people try talking to me at work. Waiting for the day that something happens and that changes.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

25 years in buisness, been painting for 25 years. Started working for my father the same year he started the company....


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> hmm, and it burns my ass when people try talking to me at work. quote]
> 
> Not many can work and talk at the same time can they:yes:,


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

2 years in business, 2 years as the "guy doing it on the side not charging enough" before that, 14 years managing a paint store and training others to paint correctly


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

6 years painting, maybe 5 months self-employed..............


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Painting since you were 8 years old?


When I interview guys I dont give them experience credit for the summers they painted in high school and college. Professional experience is the only thing that counts. Some people will take credit for the finger painting they did when they were an infant and count that as when they started. For that matter, I was born in a hospital that had paint on the walls. That was the beginning of my interest in paint.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

26 years painting, 18 in my own business. Felt I was extremely lucky that the owners of both companies I worked for taught me the business' ins and outs correctly.

....and at this time I'd like to say thanks to the cheap bastards who wanted to hire me after 8 years experience for the same I started out at. If it werent for you guys, I wouldnt be where I am today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> 23 years in business, painting for 32 years


 
Are you the paul that used to post at painters chatroom, when it was good, like 5 years ago??


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Too Long!
17 years....I want out already....but they just keep draggin me back!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

9 years in business.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I played with paint. Literally.


Playing with lead paint? Huh.


I have been painting for almost 10 years, 5 on my own.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

13 years total painting. 6 years in business.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

32 years 7 with Integrity Finishes


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Took over the family business almost three years ago. By my calculations I've been painting for about 36 years. By Vermontpainter's rules, lots less.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That only became a factor when I got sick of asking about experience during the interview process. "Tell me about your 4 years of experience.."
"Well the summer after sophomore year I worked for College Painters and then same for the next two summers, then after I graduated I painted my parents house all summer." 4 years. That satisifies the prerequisite of knowing how to open the can and which end of the brush to hold.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey! I am not offended. I kinda agree with you.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Are you the paul that used to post at painters chatroom, when it was good, like 5 years ago??


Yep. SHCS. Really tho - was it ever good? That place is a graveyard now.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> When I interview guys I dont give them experience credit for the summers they painted in high school and college. Professional experience is the only thing that counts. Some people will take credit for the finger painting they did when they were an infant and count that as when they started. For that matter, I was born in a hospital that had paint on the walls. That was the beginning of my interest in paint.


Why not? Time with a brush is time. I spent more time painting and remods in my youth than I did anything else. I raced BMX so I kept an interest in that too. I cant believe what some of those old BMX bikes sell for now.... like $1800 easy on some. 

But good point VP, years of experience mean nothing to me. You can paint crappy for 20 years so that 20 years experience is irrelevant.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

4 in years business..painting for 11 and sold paint retail for 4 years.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> That only became a factor when I got sick of asking about experience during the interview process. "Tell me about your 4 years of experience.."
> "Well the summer after sophomore year I worked for College Painters and then same for the next two summers, then after I graduated I painted my parents house all summer." 4 years. That satisifies the prerequisite of knowing how to open the can and which end of the brush to hold.


Its funny Scott all the years I was on the job in the summers and weekends with my grand father as a carpenters helper and then for his Lithuanian painter who taught me the ropes i learned the most... It was not about money back then it was about being with people I respected and wanted to learn from... If I started out any later in life with this trade I'd be done with it by now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I hear ya MAK, I painted every summer from the time I was 14 right through grad school but it wasnt until my late 20s that I met my finish mentor and really learned the craft of working with wood, which to me to this day is still the true measure of a painter. Anyone can futz around with paint grade and end up with something acceptable, wood is not so forgiving and you dont get so many shots at it before it turns you away. Rarely, I think once in my interviewing history, has someone shown up and been able to engage in a meaningful, high level discussion about wood finishing. The rest are painters.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Rarely, I think once in my interviewing history, has someone shown up and been able to engage in a meaningful, high level discussion about wood finishing. The rest are painters.


I agree with this statement 100%


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Yep. SHCS. Really tho - was it ever good?.


Yes I think it was probaly one of the best Ive seen, I used to love to read Paul Burns, Harry, richard Keller,Gary, and many others debating about buisness. I learned a lot in those days, and it helped with my passion for the buisness. People came their to learn and help, seems now a days its more about egos, and who can pat their chest the hardest and put others down. Its shame.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Yes I think it was probaly one of the best Ive seen, I used to love to read Paul Burns, Harry, richard Keller,Gary, and many others debating about buisness. I learned a lot in those days, and it helped with my passion for the buisness. People came their to learn and help, seems now a days its more about egos, and who can pat their chest the hardest and put others down. Its shame.


I see a couple regulars there but I noticed very little activity, far and in between. I recall it being active but it seemed some guy Bill and MM were at it with everyone, I think bashing Richard mostly. Kind of like here with me. What I don't get is why cant guys just ask more questions if something gets posted that sounds odd or not normal or against the grain. It's always been instant bashing. If someone posted something like that I would ask questions and try to pry information. Guess it doesn't matter, there are far more interested than not.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I think bashing Richard mostly. Kind of like here with me.
> 
> _With all due respect Mr. Vice President, you are no Richard Kaller. I think you are probably a knowledgeable guy if you could cut back on the internet sensationalism and self promotion. There are alot of talented craftsmen and business people here who see right through it. You need to understand that even before you rolled in here a couple of months ago, there were many who flashed in the pan before you._
> 
> ...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> jack pauhl said:
> 
> 
> > I think bashing Richard mostly. Kind of like here with me.
> ...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

While Rob started painting 25 years ago, this business is 3 years old. Previous one in California for 8 years, spent first 11 years in Utah farming.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > VP, you guys are promoting me. Seriously this is so far out of hand. Listen, if a guy posts how do it do this? and I respond "like this". How the hell is that promoting? I simply answer questions not offer BS comments and meaningless advice. Come on man, give me a break. What the hell am I selling exactly?
> ...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> jack pauhl said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing worthy of the attention you try to bring it, from what I can tell. Just hang out with the painters, if people like your posts, you have made everyone well aware of how to find you and purchase your consultation.
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Professionally, 10 years in April. 

Still trying to be successful.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jack, I will admit I like reading your stuff. You are passionate about your craft and I like that. I think your approach to a bunch of "professionals" is wrong. You come off as very full of yourself. I also think you are very desperate to find an earth shattering revelation to the painting industry that you want to try to re-invent the wheel for the simplest things. 

I was wrong in how I began my attack on you the other day, but I do still feel that your videos and site is geared toward DIYer's. It's a tough sell around here.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Actually 7. Family owned theaters and apartments. First thing I painted was a porch floor. Dad bought a paintstore when I was a kid. Some people played with toys, I played with paint. Literally.





ProWallGuy said:


> If you’re only 22, and claim to have been painting for 10 years, guess what. Being 12 years old and helping your cousin/uncle/dad/whoever after school and on weekends doesn’t count as experience. Experience starts when you are painting to pay your bills, feed your family, keep your utilities on, etc.


The OP was "how long in _*business*_", not long you have played with paint.

As for me:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> The OP was "how long in _*business*_", not long you have played with paint.
> 
> As for me:


**** your old


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> **** your old


I know.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Jack, I will admit I like reading your stuff. You are passionate about your craft and I like that. I think your approach to a bunch of "professionals" is wrong. You come off as very full of yourself. I also think you are very desperate to find an earth shattering revelation to the painting industry that you want to try to re-invent the wheel for the simplest things.
> 
> I was wrong in how I began my attack on you the other day, but I do still feel that your videos and site is geared toward DIYer's. It's a tough sell around here.


Good post Neps.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Jack, I will admit I like reading your stuff. You are passionate about your craft and I like that. I think your approach to a bunch of "professionals" is wrong. You come off as very full of yourself. I also think you are very desperate to find an earth shattering revelation to the painting industry that you want to try to re-invent the wheel for the simplest things.
> 
> I was wrong in how I began my attack on you the other day, but I do still feel that your videos and site is geared toward DIYer's. It's a tough sell around here.


N/P. Just gets old. I do have better things to do, I think we all do. The videos "are" geared mainly towards DIY except for two and those two were for a response from another forum. I've said this many times, I will not post trade secrets although bits slip out here and there. Let me say this... and I'm not pointing fingers but, do you know how I spot BS? They don’t ask questions, they bash and make BS meaningless comments.

On the other hand, "The Pros", the ones who "see" potential in something I post ask more questions, keep in mind, I'm trying to post stuff without giving the farm away. Those are the ones who I post for. Those are the guys who have systems of their own and these guys, like me, are always looking for that next best thing. Those are the ones who email me because they don’t want to come off as stupid asking questions in the forum. I don't think it’s stupid. See how many people create a new user to ask questions here so not to be associated with their regular username?

As far as being full of myself... I don’t know what to say... and it’s been brought up before. Not sure how to talk about things that are incomprehensible to some and not come off that way. I mean after all, everything I post is challenged so I assume, that it’s assumed, my posts are BS. I think I would feel the same. The nature of it clearly begs for argument and I want to say to everyone that I do understand that. I get that IRL too. I have to physically demonstrate. I think it comes down to how much BS I’ve put up with over the years in this business that I have little tolerance for it. So keep in mind... my blog and what I post on forums is stuff I don't mind sharing but my whole gig goes way beyond the scope of the blog and its difficult to keep it separate. 

If my blog comes off as DIY then I honestly never met a true professional painter in all my years painting and I find it hard to believe they all hang out here and the jokes on me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

PWG, did you start hanging first and then got into painting or what?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> **** your old


Not old! Experienced!:thumbsup:


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

23 years self-employed. Its a long time. Feels like 22 though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> As far as being full of myself... I don’t know what to say... and it’s been brought up before. Not sure how to talk about things that are incomprehensible to some and not come off that way. I mean after all, everything I post is challenged so I assume, that it’s assumed, my posts are BS. I think I would feel the same. The nature of it clearly begs for argument and I want to say to everyone that I do understand that. I get that IRL too. I have to physically demonstrate. I think it comes down to how much BS I’ve put up with over the years in this business that I have little tolerance for it. So keep in mind... my blog and what I post on forums is stuff I don't mind sharing but my whole gig goes way beyond the scope of the blog and its difficult to keep it separate.
> 
> If my blog comes off as DIY then I honestly never met a true professional painter in all my years painting and I find it hard to believe they all hang out here and the jokes on me.


Jack

It must be incredibly frustrating to have ideas and vision in the paint industry that are "incomprehensible" to others. You are a good communicator and promoter of concepts and even that is not enough to bridge the gap between you and everyone else. It must make it even worse to just know that the problem is on everyone elses end, and not your own. I suppose the only consolation is that you do have followers and perhaps you can change the world one painter at a time. Most guys will never accept the reality that they need your systems and processes to really put their businesses on the map. Meanwhile, it is very kind of you to toss a tidbit here and there, in general they should have to pay for pioneering vision like yours. I hope you don't get so frustrated with the bs here that you decide not to come in and share a scrap with everyone sometimes. But the life of the misunderstood and underappreciated genius is a lonely road. In any case, I feel for you and wish you well.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

VP and Jack; You both make valid points in these posts. I think at times all of us old timers may come off as know-it-alls, basically because I believe we are set in our ways, and for the most part, we know what works for us and our businesses. Does that mean we shouldnt stop learning? Try out new ideas? Take advice, if applicable?

I dont want to be a production machine. My life doesnt revolve around by trying to beat the clock. I want to enjoy what I do. If I want to take extra time to do a task, then I do it. Somewhere you have to find a happy medium between proficiency and efficiency.

I've read posts on this forum that I strongly disagree with, just as I have made posts on this forum that others may strongly disagree with. The ultimate goal is to have a satisfied client and a profitable business.

As my wife says in her group counseling sessions: "Take what you can use and leave the rest"


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> VP and Jack; You both make valid points in these posts. I think at times all of us old timers may come off as know-it-alls, basically because I believe we are set in our ways, and for the most part, we know what works for us and our businesses. Does that mean we shouldnt stop learning? Try out new ideas? Take advice, if applicable?
> 
> I dont want to be a production machine. My life doesnt revolve around by trying to beat the clock. I want to enjoy what I do. If I want to take extra time to do a task, then I do it. Somewhere you have to find a happy medium between proficiency and efficiency.
> 
> ...


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

PrecisionPainting said:


> But its good to listening to the old timers, cause other time the younger guys, like myself will carry the trade.


That is why people on here refute what Jack says. There are a lot of new start ups and also a fair amount of people who will believe (and put money up to learn) the misi-information that he preaches. Did anybody reply to the email that you got from Doctor umbongo from Nigeria saying he needed help getting his $10 gazzillion out of the country..? A lot of intelligent people have, and still do. They end up being fleeced. There is a lot of good prey for preditors.


Maybe he has improved some businesses and maybe not. If he has then I'd bet that the business was being run by some dohball that didn't have a clue about painting anyway. I've seen it myself where 'painters' have been on a job and it's being done all wrong. You know instantly that they're not really professionals and that you could do better and faster. I'm still waiting for all of these businesses that have employed Jack, gotten 7 times faster and massive profits to show themselves...


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

Too long, too long


----------



## cy hundley (Aug 17, 2008)

Contracting as a sole proprietor, 8years. Including straight painting, mural and fine art, also landscape design, construction and maintenance (when time permits).


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Yes I think it was probaly one of the best Ive seen, I used to love to read Paul Burns, Harry, richard Keller,Gary, and many others debating about buisness. I learned a lot in those days, and it helped with my passion for the buisness. People came their to learn and help, seems now a days its more about egos, and who can pat their chest the hardest and put others down. Its shame.


Total flashback with those names! I started out on the PWC board, mid/late 90s? There was Richard Kaller, Rich Danielson, Patti G, Paul Burns, Blackwell (Ugh!), Harry, Gary and a bunch of others I cant recall right now. Met most of them at the PDCA convention in Tampa about 99 or 2000. I even hired Rich Danielson to come to Chicago to set up & train me on Quickbooks. 

I took a number off years off the boards after going through a bad divorce that about broke me financially. Found CT last year & PT recently. Back to enjoying posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Jack
> 
> It must be incredibly frustrating to have ideas and vision in the paint industry that are "incomprehensible" to others. You are a good communicator and promoter of concepts and even that is not enough to bridge the gap between you and everyone else. It must make it even worse to just know that the problem is on everyone elses end, and not your own. I suppose the only consolation is that you do have followers and perhaps you can change the world one painter at a time. Most guys will never accept the reality that they need your systems and processes to really put their businesses on the map. Meanwhile, it is very kind of you to toss a tidbit here and there, in general they should have to pay for pioneering vision like yours. I hope you don't get so frustrated with the bs here that you decide not to come in and share a scrap with everyone sometimes. But the life of the misunderstood and underappreciated genius is a lonely road. In any case, I feel for you and wish you well.


 
:whistling2::lol::lol::lol:





TooledUp said:


> That is why people on here refute what Jack says. There are a lot of new start ups and also a fair amount of people who will believe (and put money up to learn) the misi-information that he preaches. Did anybody reply to the email that you got from Doctor umbongo from Nigeria saying he needed help getting his $10 gazzillion out of the country..? A lot of intelligent people have, and still do. They end up being fleeced. There is a lot of good prey for preditors.
> 
> 
> Maybe he has improved some businesses and maybe not. If he has then I'd bet that the business was being run by some dohball that didn't have a clue about painting anyway. I've seen it myself where 'painters' have been on a job and it's being done all wrong. You know instantly that they're not really professionals and that you could do better and faster. I'm still waiting for all of these businesses that have employed Jack, gotten 7 times faster and massive profits to show themselves...


:thumbup: Painting Ponzi ?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Blackwell (Ugh!),


Blackwell = johnthepainter = high fibre = etc.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Man I am a member at a few too many sites and some are years in the making with 10,000+ posts, I had no idea the painting sites have been around for damn near ever.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Blackwell = johnthepainter = high fibre = etc.


Wow, did not know that.....


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Blackwell = johnthepainter = high fibre = etc.


Prowall
you got to be kidding??? are you sure about that. The Blackwell one.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

This is my 12th year in business.

I remember, blackwell, Patti G (disabled), Harry( not enough adjatives available), Paul Burns, Kaller who is deceased, wasn't there a Dave and 800paintjob?
Sage


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> :thumbup: Painting Ponzi ?


I think you just coined a new phrase NEPS :clap:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

sage said:


> This is my 12th year in business.
> 
> I remember, blackwell, Patti G (disabled), Harry( not enough adjatives available), Paul Burns, Kaller who is deceased, wasn't there a Dave and 800paintjob?
> Sage


Did not know about Patti. What happened? 

As far as Dave, If I remember correctly, he started The Painters Chatroom & later sold it to Harry.....

Gary was/is 1 800 Paintjob.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

7yrs in business this yr,,, but been in the trade for 27yrs.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Did not know about Patti. What happened?
> 
> As far as Dave, If I remember correctly, he started The Painters Chatroom & later sold it to Harry.....
> 
> Gary was/is 1 800 Paintjob.


Why would someone buy a chatroom?? The internet is a public area create a new one


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> 7yrs in business this yr,,, but been in the trade for 27yrs.


I have 3 brothers in Basingstoke, Hants area
with the economy just how bad is it over there for finding work?


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Did not know about Patti. What happened?
> 
> As far as Dave, If I remember correctly, he started The Painters Chatroom & later sold it to Harry.....
> 
> Gary was/is 1 800 Paintjob.


Patti has had some tough times, she has had a problem with her vision due to a brain tumor. The girl has had some rotten luck. At one time she was on Harry's board, don't know if she is still there or not.
Sage


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

1977corey said:


> I have 3 brothers in Basingstoke, Hants area
> with the economy just how bad is it over there for finding work?


It's probably the same as your finding it over there, some are busy, some aren't.
All down to how you market yourself/how good a job you do/how much you charge/area you are based. 
I'm down in Kent, about 40miles from Town (London). Poxy London, I hate going there 

Myself, I am okay for now till June. In the meantime, that phone better keep ringing :thumbsup:
If your Bro's are in our trade, I hope they are doing okay.
Are you doing okay over there, and how long you been over there?

Keep Busy!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I started this thread to see if most people traveled as much for jobs as i did roughly. Mileage was a better deduction for me when i bought my truck in 06 .


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Msargent said:


> I started this thread to see if most people traveled as much for jobs as i did roughly. Mileage was a better deduction for me when i bought my truck in 06 .



Really? Because this is you original post that started this thread:



Msargent said:


> 3 years for my business , 1 year full time for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Really? Because this is you original post that started this thread:


I think he was thinking of his other thread about mileage.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Lived in Boston 87-97 self employed last 2 years in Boston.Self employed over here since leaving Boston doing ok 4 employees mostly commercial, economy is very doom and gloom


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

First took up a brush for money in 1968 while working a summer job for a builder. In '71, a few months before my 22nd b-day, partnered with another as painters. Drifted in and out of other professions along the way - carpentry, architecture, tree and landscaping, store management, etc working for others. Kept coming back to self employed painter. Even tried incorporating a painting business. Not for me. I'm neither a good employee nor employer. 

Finally in 1990 I made the final comitment to being exclusively a wallcovering specialist.

So who knows exactly "how many years in business". Probably around 32.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> First took up a brush for money in 1968 while working a summer job for a builder. In '71, a few months before my 22nd b-day, partnered with another as painters. Drifted in and out of other professions along the way - carpentry, architecture, tree and landscaping, store management, etc working for others. Kept coming back to self employed painter. Even tried incorporating a painting business. Not for me. I'm neither a good employee nor employer.
> 
> Finally in 1990 I made the final comitment to being exclusively a wallcovering specialist.
> 
> So who knows exactly "how many years in business". Probably around 32.


thats a lot of experience you cant bottle that


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

eddie said:


> thats a lot of experience you cant bottle that


so should I stop looking in the bottle for the answers ??? :devil2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> **** your old


PWG ain't old !! He just had a 29th birthday last year ... ANOTHER 29th birthday at that. Since I've known him, he's had about seven of them. And many more before I met him. How can you call a guy like that OLD ? :notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats like a rock calling a pile of dirt 29 .....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> First took up a brush for money in 1968 while working a summer job for a builder.


In 1968 I was -2


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

First post here, but not a nubee- Started in '79 in the Union, and another "economic situation" and a falling out with the club put me on my own ( with a partner ) in 82. He died last year, still carrying on..
Reading up on all you jokers so I know who to watch for! :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> First post here, but not a nubee- Started in '79 in the Union, and another "economic situation" and a falling out with the club put me on my own ( with a partner ) in 82. He died last year, still carrying on..
> Reading up on all you jokers so I know who to watch for! :blink:


The silent one that lurk around are the ones you need to be carefully of. These guys are just into pissn matches. 










As for me not enough learn something everyday in this business


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> It's probably the same as your finding it over there, some are busy, some aren't.
> All down to how you market yourself/how good a job you do/how much you charge/area you are based.
> I'm down in Kent, about 40miles from Town (London). Poxy London, I hate going there
> 
> ...


I cant say too much as may offend others, but i can say that i miss a good bacon sandwich, and that i keep up on my "Eastenders" on www.thebox.bz:thumbsup:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Wisepainter, Workaholic . Yikes sorry got confused which thread i was posting in. Man i wish i would have found this site 3 years ago when i started my business it would have made it easier instead of learning hard knocks along the way and for what i have learned so far thank you all. I can paint and make money. Business is where i was weak till alot of you guys opened my eyes . Thank god i hired a bookeeper from the start.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Msargent said:


> Wisepainter, Workaholic . Yikes sorry got confused which thread i was posting in. Man i wish i would have found this site 3 years ago when i started my business it would have made it easier instead of learning hard knocks along the way and for what i have learned so far thank you all. I can paint and make money. Business is where i was weak till alot of you guys opened my eyes . Thank god i hired a bookeeper from the start.


Yep, hard knocks abound within this forum. Don't believe me?...post something stupid.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

16 years for myself, and many before that for others.If we make it past this year, that is the question.


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

painting for about 11 yrs.
self employed since '02.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

1977corey said:


> I cant say too much as may offend others, but i can say that i miss a good bacon sandwich, and that i keep up on my "Eastenders" on www.thebox.bz:thumbsup:


Well, you could always PM me :yes:
I had a lovely fried egg and bacon sarnie on Sunday, luuuvleee :thumbsup:
My missus loves Eastenders, she's a Londoner so I s'pose it makes sense.
I'll have a butchers at that site now to see what's on there.

Keep Busy :thumbsup:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> Well, you could always PM me :yes:
> I had a lovely fried egg and bacon sarnie on Sunday, luuuvleee :thumbsup:
> My missus loves Eastenders, she's a Londoner so I s'pose it makes sense.
> I'll have a butchers at that site now to see what's on there.
> ...


you bugga! ha. Here in the States they eat more of a streaky type of bacon, back bacon not very popular:blink:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

1977corey said:


> you bugga! ha. Here in the States they eat more of a streaky type of bacon, back bacon not very popular:blink:


I noticed that when I've been over there. These damned yankees get the streaky then slice it thin and frazzle it high. It's like eating a bag of bacon flavour crisps  (that's chips to the usa'ers :thumbsup

You Americans need to come over here and taste some real bacon :thumbsup: Oh yeah and your chocolate's no better either :whistling2:

Get those two things sorted and you've got a great country :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I noticed that when I've been over there. These damned yankees get the streaky then slice it thin and frazzle it high. It's like eating a bag of bacon flavour crisps  (that's chips to the usa'ers :thumbsup
> 
> You Americans need to come over here and taste some real bacon :thumbsup: Oh yeah and your chocolate's no better either :whistling2:
> 
> Get those two things sorted and you've got a great country :thumbup:


You's gonna get boy!!!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


>


We're talking about bacon mate not spam :laughing: :laughing:

Too heavy on the copy/paste Boris :thumbup:


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I noticed that when I've been over there. These damned yankees get the streaky then slice it thin and frazzle it high. It's like eating a bag of bacon flavour crisps  (that's chips to the usa'ers :thumbsup
> 
> You Americans need to come over here and taste some real bacon :thumbsup: Oh yeah and your chocolate's no better either :whistling2:
> 
> Get those two things sorted and you've got a great country :thumbup:


hey tooled up..I spent a few weeks in the UK last Sept....sorry but you got the bacon wrong, thats ham ..and whats with the tomatoe and mushrooms with every damn breakfast....


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Slingah said:


> hey tooled up..I spent a few weeks in the UK last Sept....sorry but you got the bacon wrong, thats ham ..and whats with the tomatoe and mushrooms with every damn breakfast....


Because its safe as houses, pair of trousers, luvly jubly:euro:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

If I read tally-ho or fish-n-chips, I'm locking this thread.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

toodle pip PWG!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

_*jolly good show*_ PWG!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

*Tally-Chips?:blink:*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheeky Monkey, PWG


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Been painting houses since 1978....started my own buisness in 1988.....learned faux finishing and doing that with painting in 1994 .

Michael Tust


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> If I read tally-ho or fish-n-chips, I'm locking this thread.


That's a spiffing idea, old chap.

Chocks away!


----------



## paperhanger (Feb 13, 2009)

Painting and hanging wallpaper 29 years,still enjoying it most of the time. Have owned my own painting co. since 1994. One man operation.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

My company has been in business 13 years. Father worked for other painting contractors for a good 25 years before starting our company. I worked for just over a year for the other guys when we started, so 14 years for me personally.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

My partner and I started up our business in 1985 . Previously we both worked for another guy for 5 years on and off with very little gained from it other than we knew he was not what we wanted to become . In the 24 years we have been in business I can count the number of people who came to me looking for work as a painter on one hand . I love my profession and find each and every job to be just a little different somewhat and that keeps me from becoming bored .


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

8 years. The last 4 for myself.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

family company founded in 1959 (50 yrs!)
I'm in it 27 yrs


----------

